# Installations problem



## FreeZee (21. Februar 2003)

Holla,

ich habe ein generelles problem bei suse linux, sei es 7.2 oder 8.1, bei beiden versionen schmiert mein pc bei der installation ab, habe auf meiner anderen partition noch windows laufen, kann das vielleicht für das abstürzen relevant sein ? 
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von FreeZee _
> *Holla,
> 
> ich habe ein generelles problem bei suse linux, sei es 7.2 oder 8.1, bei beiden versionen schmiert mein pc bei der installation ab*


Wo denn, d.h. wie weit ist diese ? Irgendeine Fehlermeldung ?


----------



## FreeZee (22. Februar 2003)

also die installation bricht immer bei der ersten cd ab mal 10% mal weiter fortgeschritten, bei suse 7.2 wird ein fehler in einem packet angezeigt, installiert dann aber weiter nach bejaung, und hängt sich dann auf. bei 8.1 hängt er sich auch bei der ersten cd auf nur gibt es keine fehlermeldung usw., als ich es das letzte mal versucht hab ist die installation bei 48% stehen geblieben!


----------



## FreeZee (22. Februar 2003)

Und das kuriose ist daran das die installation bei nem freund einwandfrei klappt !


----------



## JohannesR (22. Februar 2003)

Nein, das kuriose ist eigentlich dass die Installation bei dir NICHT geklappt hat


----------



## FreeZee (23. Februar 2003)

das hilft mir aber immer noch nicht weiter , habt ihr vielleicht eine idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Cypher (23. Februar 2003)

klingt irgendwie nach Hardware inkompatibilität.

Was für eine HArdware hast du den?


----------



## FreeZee (23. Februar 2003)

Athlon 1400
Elitgroup board
gf mx 200
2 maxtor platten 7200 upm 13 und 40 gb
100er netzwerkarte, irgendwas billiges Realtek glaub ich
brenner hab ich keinen drin. das wars eigentlich
axo noch liteon dvd laufwerk und nen mitsumi cd rom!


----------



## JoelH (23. Februar 2003)

*hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von FreeZee _
> *
> gf mx 200
> *



das hört sich nicht so gut an, daran könnte es scheitern, Linux hat irgendwie Probleme mit MX Karten. Es ist zwar seltsam dass er sich 'kommentarlos' aufhängt aber es ist eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## FreeZee (23. Februar 2003)

hm... und was ist mit ati rage 128? die hab ich alternativ noch hier rumliegen ? zwar nicht mehr das neuste aberfür gfx und code reicht diese ja!


----------



## JoelH (23. Februar 2003)

*hmm,*

probieren kannst du es, ich meine mehr als nicht funktionieren kann es nicht.


----------



## FreeZee (23. Februar 2003)

Danke für die hilfe. hat jetzt geklappt mit der anderen graka, hab nach der installation wieder die gf mx eingebaut, musste aber den 3d beschleuniger runterladen damit alles korrekt läuft!


----------

